# Saratoga Springs Advice



## Dill (Feb 15, 2017)

Was able to get a RCI exchange to Saratoga Springs. Any advice/insight into the resort? I've never been to any Disney resort so i am not sure what to expect. Should we do an on-line check in or go to the desk so we can get information on shuttles etc?


----------



## Jan M. (Feb 15, 2017)

Do it online! You will probably still have to stop at registration but it will save a lot of time when you get there if you do it online beforehand. When you do it online you can make requests. If you are going to the Parks you definitely want to be close to a bus stop and that should be your priority request. When you get back from the Parks you will most likely be tired and will have walked plenty so the last thing you will want to do is have a long walk from the bus stop to your building. And some of the sections are quite a walk. You can make several requests and if you will be using the pools that should be the second thing you request. 

Did you call DVC yet to get your magic bands sent to you? That is really important! 

You call DVC to arrange the airport shuttle. For the shuttles to the Parks you just go stand at the closest bus stop; they come for each Park about every 15 minutes. We stayed in the Paddock (E on the map) in 5500 building. That side is next to the children's water play area which was perfect for our little granddaughter and a bus stop is right there also. The 5400 building would be on the adult side of the pool and also right there by the bus stop too. I had wanted to be in the Congress Park (F) section but there was a huge school group (multiple large buses) staying there so I was happy to have them put me elsewhere. Many people request Congress Park for its convenience to Disney Springs, formerly Downtown Disney.


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 17, 2017)

We have stayed here a few times.  The resort is huge and can be overwhelming at first.  Hubby and I love to walk.  By the third day, it really did not seem so bad.  We have stayed in the Springs section and we walked to every section each day trying a different pool.  We also walked to Disney Springs most of the times.  The closest to Disney Springs though is Congress Park if that is important to you.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 17, 2017)

When you call to get your Reservation ID for MDE, ask what section your exchange is drawn from. There are two: Preferred and Standard. Preferred includes the seven buildings in Congress Park and The Springs. The remaining 11 buildings in Grandstand, Carousel, and Paddock are Standard. So far, the few handful I've seen reported have been Standard but I think Preferred is also possible because there are unit codes now with "P" in the designation (e.g. 14F vs. 1PF, for a Standard 1BR w/Friday check-in or a Preferred 1BR w/Friday check-in, respectively.) You can only request areas that are in your section, so if you are Standard, there is no point to requesting something in Congress Park.

I made my Standard-area request with "near pool" and "upper floor." Near pool should keep me out of Carousel (which most report feels too remote), and will tend to minimize my walk to the main resort area. Both Standard pools are situated reasonably close to central resort services. The Grandstand pool is a short walk to the resort's main portico. The Paddock pool is right across the boardwalk transiting the large lake in the middle of the resort. I wanted an upper floor because the views tend to be better that way, and I don't want a ground floor patio.


----------



## stanleyu (Feb 18, 2017)

We've stayed at Saratoga several times and really like the place. We prefer the more spread out, not crowded in layout, and being close to Disney Springs. I would recommend:
- look at the layout map and ask for something either close to Disney Springs or close to the boat launch on the other end.
- do get your magic bands mailed to you
- take the magic express to/from the airport and save the car rental money for dining and/or souvenirs
- Advance register on-line and if you need it, ask for early check-in
- check in on line and ask to be notified when your room is ready
(Note: when we visited in December we were texted that the room was
- have a great time! ready at around 11AM. Since they texted the room number and we had our Magic Bands we went straight to our room without going anywhere near the front desk and got right in.)


----------



## Shelb14 (Feb 19, 2017)

We did online check in, but our driver dropped us off at the main building so we quickly went to the front desk as well. We stayed in Paddock 5500's Building. We loved it (near bus, pool & 2nd floor room w/fireworks view).  We walked to Disney Springs a couple of times and enjoyed the walk. Wet didn't mind that the resort was spread out, but I don't think I'd want to be in the very remote sections.  Hoping to stay there again later this year.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chunkygal (Feb 20, 2017)

We have stayed a few times. There is not a resort I don't like, but at SS the on site food availability is not quite up to the choices you have at other resorts, by number or variety, so plan accordingly to cook in more or have to travel a bit to downtown Disney where there is plentiful of whatever you desire. It is more spread out, but that's great if you want some exercise!


----------



## Boonie (Feb 21, 2017)

Definitely a big resort and if you are a member there usually is availability here.  The buses seem to take awhile  but the convenience of walking to Disney Springs where there are lots of dining options is a plus, there is also a nice spa onsite.   The Turf Bar and Grill has good food as well as Artist Palette for counterservice. You may be able to do the dining plan which both are included.


----------



## BigRedNole (Feb 21, 2017)

We stayed at SSR only once and to our surprise absolutely loved it. We stayed in the Grandstand section near the bus stop facing the golf course. It was an easy 5 minute walk to the lobby and main pool area. The resort is very spread out. If you don't want to walk, simply hop on the first bus and get off where you want. We did this many times for Congress Park when we wanted to walk to Disney Springs. The only advice and negative, is to plan accordingly for bus rides to AK and MK. Because it is next to DS, those rides are a little longer.


----------



## Culli (Feb 21, 2017)

chunkygal said:


> We have stayed a few times. There is not a resort I don't like, but at SS the on site food availability is not quite up to the choices you have at other resorts, by number or variety, so plan accordingly to cook in more or have to travel a bit to downtown Disney where there is plentiful of whatever you desire. It is more spread out, but that's great if you want some exercise!



Not sure I agree with that as Artist Pointe is one of the best quick service restaurant at any of the resorts also the Turf Club (I believe that is what the "sit down" is called) is very good.  Plus you have plenty of options a short walk or boat ride to Disney Springs.  Of course this is all opinions but we have stayed at all the DVC resorts and a few of the moderates and find Saratoga to be the best all around resorts in the system - I just wish I could pick it up and move it in walking distance to EPCOT.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 21, 2017)

OKW gets my vote for "worst food service." I like Olivia's (the TS place) very much, but the CS options are easily among the worst on property.

However, OKW is a favorite, and the one I've stayed at most often. It's hard to beat sitting on those huge balconies, BEvERage in hand, watching the wildlife or...better yet...the boats going back and forth from Buildings 45/46. I'm looking forward to seeing how SSR compares.


----------



## Culli (Feb 21, 2017)

bnoble said:


> OKW gets my vote for "worst food service." I like Olivia's (the TS place) very much, but the CS options are easily among the worst on property.
> 
> However, OKW is a favorite, and the one I've stayed at most often. It's hard to beat sitting on those huge balconies, BEvERage in hand, watching the wildlife or...better yet...the boats going back and forth from Buildings 45/46. I'm looking forward to seeing how SSR compares.



I agree but BWV doesn't have anything at all with BCV a step better and the options on the BW are sparse


----------



## bnoble (Feb 21, 2017)

You're right. I'd completely forgotten about BWV. Yeah, the pizza window and deep-fried-stuff-on-a-stick kiosk really aren't cutting it for CS locations.

I'd put the Beach Club Marketplace above Goods to Go, but only by a smidge.


----------



## Culli (Feb 21, 2017)

Thinking of all the DVC resorts, not sure who has better food options then SSR, possible BLT because of the options at Contemporary - but WLV, BWV, BCV, OKW definitely are behind SSR (IMO) and probably on par with Poly & GFV...oh I always forget about AKV.  But I really like AP at SSR they have nice daily dinner specials with a nice area to sit down and relax - really hard to beat for a QS option.


----------



## lrazor (Feb 21, 2017)

AKL Kidani is worst!   We stayed there last year and to have to take a bus to get to QS is crazy.   Our favorite on site QS was Port Orleans Riverside.  I've stayed at Bay Lake Tower, Contemporary, Beach Club, Animal Kingdom Lodge, Saratoga Springs, Port Orleans Riverside, All Stars Music, Pop Century, and of all, Port Orleans Riverside is still our favorite for QS.  

For SSR, stay in Grandstand area.   We loved being right next to pool, splash pad, and first bus stop.


----------



## Culli (Feb 22, 2017)

lrazor said:


> AKL Kidani is worst!   We stayed there last year and to have to take a bus to get to QS is crazy.   Our favorite on site QS was Port Orleans Riverside.  I've stayed at Bay Lake Tower, Contemporary, Beach Club, Animal Kingdom Lodge, Saratoga Springs, Port Orleans Riverside, All Stars Music, Pop Century, and of all, Port Orleans Riverside is still our favorite for QS.
> 
> For SSR, stay in Grandstand area.   We loved being right next to pool, splash pad, and first bus stop.



I agree Grandstand is our favorite area too at SSR - I do like Port Orleans too it is up on the list of nice places


----------



## spragu14 (Feb 26, 2017)

We have stayed at SSR 3 times.  Previously we stayed at Congress Park because we like walking to Disney Springs.  This time we were not allowed to stay at Congress Park so we requested Paddock as close to Congress Park as possible.  This worked out well with the best view we have every had at SSR.  We also requested the highest floor and got this.


----------

